

USA needs more effective flu shots, experts say - tokenadult
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/01/11/flu-strains-vaccine/1827677/

======
patrickgzill
From what little I know about "herd immunity" it would seem a bare minimum
requires 75% efficacy of the vaccine with 100% vaccination.

Since this flu vaccine is only 62% effective, I come to the conclusion that
there is no herd immunity effect for flu, even if somehow everyone got the flu
shot.

(am willing to be corrected if I am wrong)

------
zoowar
What we really need is a more efficient process for producing vaccine once a
flu strain has been identified. No more guessing. Observe and react.

------
Yaa101
USA needs to grow a F __ __ __concience. (sorry for swearing)

